# Add my Facebook



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 28, 2011)

My Face book page is up and i would love all my bunny fweinds to add me pweaseeee

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002867507459

Or look up Bonny and Clyde


----------



## Anaira (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, facebook is so last year! You need to make your human set you up a twitter account, I did!


----------



## KiwisMom (Aug 28, 2011)

I sent you a friend request....

For anyone who would like to add me: http://www.facebook.com/#!/lisa.swatsky

Also my Blogger page : http://kiwisbunnyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol alright Reuben i will see if mommy will do that and ill see if mommy will get back on her blogger page Kiwi


----------



## MareBearBunny18 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok mommy added ur blog kiwi


----------

